# day 5 . 4th day of clomid so sick help



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

this is my 4th round of clomid all together, second round this time. i couldnt get out of bed this morning head felt heavy kept falling back to sleep. finally got up midday, felt faint straight away had to sit down, have been lying on sofa all day completely exausted, just feel awful. confused at this because i am always full of energy and busy except when clomid really hits me which has always been from mid cycle onwards for me.

i feel like a real hypocondriac, why am i like this , does any one know if this is clomid side affects, worried my husband will get fed up of me being ill all the time, i am also very short tempered at moment    help  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey hun

Do u feel fine at other times? Is it just the clomid thats made u feel like this? Clomid can make u feel how uve described. If u get a bfn this cycle id go 2 doctors and talk 2 them as it may b another health issue that uve got or u could just be comin down 4 something. Ur husband wont leave u 4 being ill or get fed up. Its not ur fault ur ill. Clomid does effect moods aswell.

Good luck xx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you. Iguess i may be coming down with somthing, as ive never had symtoms at this time before.  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

it could b early pregnacy signs 2 hun. But dont get hopes up just incase, dont want u gettin hopes up if u know what i mean. But comid is 1 of they drugs that effects can vary every month. There is alot goin around the now so could just be ur ill. Even just stressed and worried from all of this. xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly but it could well be side effects of the clomid. Here's a link to side effects and symptoms, all of which I've had whilst on clomid and what you're experiencing...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Clomid side effects can vary month to month and woman to woman so just because you've not experienced those side effects one month doesn't mean you won't get them another time...and the side effects can happen at any point during the month, not just when you're taking the actual pills.

Can I ask what cycle days you're taking clomid because usually it's cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8 or cd5-9...so bit confused if you're on cycle day 5 but on day 4 of taking clomid ?

Sorry to contradict lesleyr but it is way too early to be getting any pregnancy symptoms. If you're only on cycle day 5 then you would not have even ovulated yet so no way you could be pregnant, sorry. Only once an embryo reaches blastocyst at 5 days old is it ready to begin implanting, usually around 24 hours later, so when 6 days old (so approx 6 days past ovulation). Until the embryo reaches blastocyst stage it is still in the fallopian tube, not the womb. Once implantation is complete and a good level of HCG hormone released from the embryo will you begin to get pregnancy symptoms but usually this only happens when you're around 6 weeks pregnant.

I know it's hard but I'm sure your DH understands and honestly, it really does sound like clomid symptoms. Make sure you're drinking plenty of fluids, around 2 litres of water/clear fluids a day as this helps flush the drugs around your system and keeps you hydrated. Also try taking the pills at night ( used to take just before bedtime) because this helps alleviate some of the side effects and symptoms as you sleep through them.

If you're concerned then do speak with your consultant.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

doh silly me lol, i didnt notice in title that u where cd5 when u wrote this, i thought from way u were talkin that u were over half way through cycle. Sorry hun, so yeah def way 2 early very pregnancy signs. Hope ur feelin better tho xx


----------

